# Dallee Sound Revolution Bachm Shay



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the Revolution working with battery power. I had a Dallee sound card so I hooked it up to the Revolution.
The chuff is sync'd to the voltage. I was told that there are sensors in the Shay cylinders to sync the sound.
Is the circuit board in the ash pan needed to use these sensors with the dallee card? I was hoping to just gut and remove the existing boards in the Shay. Thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To my knowledge, the "sensors" in the shay are small phosphor bronze tabs that make contact at the end of the piston strokes, and they're not wired to any additional circuitry. You can just find those wires, and hook them to the chuff trigger input on the Dallee board. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd be interested to know if the Dallee keeps up with the high speed chuff a Shay produces. Keep us updated with your progress.


----------

